# Help me choose: 2010 Synapse Carbon 5 or Six Carbon 5



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The price is the same. I don't race though I like to go fast. My LBS guy thinks that I should go for the Six - he says they shaved almost a pound off the weight on the '10 model. I really like the look/shape of the '09 Synapse frame a lot and I find the Black/White/Red color scheme on the '10 more appealing than any of the Six 5 paint jobs. What to do? What to do?

Synapse









Six


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

If the Liquigas guys can go fast on Synapses, you can probably go fast too. If you want a smoother ride, go with the Synapse. If you love how it looks, go with the Synapse. What more is there to say? I don't know what the weight differences are with both bikes, but I doubt it's a big gap.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't race AND you like the aesthetics of the Synapse better. Seems a clear choice to me.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

which one rides better to you?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

RUV said:


> which one rides better to you?


The LBS doesn't have either bike yet (I was told next month) and I'll definitely be riding both as soon as they get them. I just wanted to see what the general consensus is.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Synapse is a great bike....I had a alloy and it was fast enough to keep up with most guy's high end race bikes during the group rides.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

fireplug said:


> Synapse is a great bike....I had a alloy and it was fast enough to keep up with most guy's high end race bikes during the group rides.


Do all carbon Synapses use the same frame or is the quality of the carbon different on the higher end bikes?


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting thread and this will probably be the two bikes I compare next summer as I think about upgrading. Looking forward to seeing some helpful responses.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The different Synapse specs are listing 3 seemingly different frames:

Synapse monocoque full carbon, S.A.V.E.
Synapse Carbon S.A.V.E BB30
Synapse Hi-MOD Carbon S.A.V.E BB30

Interestingly, the 6 uses the same frame (S.A.V.E BB30) as the 3 and the 4. Why is the 5 frame listed as "Synapse monocoque full carbon, S.A.V.E."? It's different from all the other bikes in the series.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I would assume that the online catalog has some errors in it still. It doesn't seem like the 2010 stuff is up in full on a lot of manufacturers.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's the answer I got from Cannodale:

"**We offer two Synapse Carbon frames: the Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD and the Synapse Carbon. The Hi-MOD frame uses a higher percent of high modulus carbon material than the Synapse Carbon which uses more intermediate modulus material. The Synapse Hi-MOD is stiffer and lighter than the Synapse Carbon but both frames are comfortable rides."


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Another response from Cannondale regarding the 3 frame types:

"I believe the description on the website is in error, which is confusing to all. The two carbon frame offerings are the Synapse Hi-MOD Carbon S.A.V.E. and the Synapse Carbon S.A.V.E. The carbon frames are all BB30 compatible."


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I read that the RS10 wheels are total crap. I'll probably end up swapping them for Xero XR1's - those wheels get great reviews, are pretty light (1,520g) and inexpensive (around $250 for the set).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The LBS said that bikes should be coming in a week or so. They ordered both in my size (54). I'm excited!

How much below the MSRP ($2,149) should I expect them to go once I make my choice?


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

10%-20% off of MSRP is my guess, of course every shop is different. I can get 10% off any bike at any time at my LBS, sometimes more, but I have been a really, really good customer.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Really? I don't think they'll bend that much. They gave me 80 bucks (~9%) off the MSRP (899) on the last bike I bought from them.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

That's my exact Synapse!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO8rlVs_E8k


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got a little over 15% on the 2010 SuperSix 1. I don't give retail on much of anything and like to negotiate. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Flammer (Sep 19, 2009)

*C'dale prices make me weep*

You guys get really cheap Cannondales. A HiMod Synapse in Australia is $4000 to $8000 USD!! Thats why I'm looking for a used Synapse 58cm frame. I love my caad7 with centaur and zondas, but my local country roads ain't gittin no better. I'll have to stick to 'character building' like I do with strong head winds and steep climbs.:17:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Flammer said:


> You guys get really cheap Cannondales. A HiMod Synapse in Australia is $4000 to $8000 USD!! Thats why I'm looking for a used Synapse 58cm frame. I love my caad7 with centaur and zondas, but my local country roads ain't gittin no better. I'll have to stick to 'character building' like I do with strong head winds and steep climbs.:17:


The HI MOD Synapse here starts at $5,300. If you want it with Di2, it's $8,500. The Carbon 5 is not a HI MOD.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I love the Synapse and would really like to give one a try next summer. We'll see how things progress. I am partial to the blue and white color but that black/white/red combo is very nice too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

After riding the Synapse and the Six, the choice was easy. It was the Six hands down. It turns out that my LBS guy knows me better than I know myself. I got the black/white one for $1,950. It weighs 19.15lbs right out of the box including dura ace pedals. I think we'll make a good couple. I'm picking it up tomorrow.










The photo so doesn't do it justice. I'll take some better ones tomorrow and post them.

Not to take away from the Synapse. It was EXTREMELY comfortable but not nearly as responsive as the Six.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of the one you got.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome bike. I think you will be happy. I love my six!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

electech said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics of the one you got.


I just uploaded a few to my gallery:
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?ppuser=346944

I'll take some more in the coming days. I tried to capture the coolness of that flat white (the frameset is not glossy at all) but it's somewhat difficult.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice, get some out in the sunlight too. How do you like the new Cateye? I have the wireless Strada version but would like to have the double wireless setup.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's my thread about the CatEye:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189038

Not happy with it so far as you can see. Both current and average speeds are important to me while riding and I'll get myself killed if I have to press the buttons at 26Mph.

The problem is that it hasn't been sunny here since I got the bike. It rained all day Sunday but I had to work anyway so I didn't have time to ride. Yesterday, I did 8.5miles around my block (.41 mile laps) just to get a feel for different things. When I got ready to actually go out and put some miles on the bike it started raining. I hope the weather cooperates tonight so I can do my 21-mile route.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Did my first 21.57 miles in 64 minutes on a moderately hilly path and loved every second of it. The bike is very comfortable, fast, stiff and responsive. It climbs beautifully! The Six was the right choice. We'll make a good couple.

I think I'll get used to the CatEye even though it's somewhat hard to see the above/below AVS arrows.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I uploaded some daylight photos to the gallery:
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?si=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=24&cat=500&ppuser


----------

